# Heart rate variability is related to pain severity and predominant bowel pattern in w



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2007 Feb;19(2):110-8.Heart rate variability is related to pain severity and predominant bowel pattern in women with irritable bowel syndrome.Cain KC, Jarrett ME, Burr RL, Hertig VL, Heitkemper MM. Department of Biostatistics and Office for Nursing Research, University of Washington, Seattle, WA, USA.This study examined heart rate variability (HRV) in women with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) to determine its association with gut pain and predominant bowel pattern. Women with IBS (constipation predominant n = 45, diarrhoea predominant n = 64, alternating n = 56) and healthy controls (n = 50) were recruited from the community. Severity of gut pain was measured retrospectively. The HRV (24 h) was summarized as high-frequency (HF) power and the ratio of low-frequency (LF) power to HF power. Among those women with IBS who have severe gut pain, the 15 constipation-predominant women had lower (P = 0.01) HF power and higher (P = 0.003) LF/HF ratio (geometric means 70 and 7.5, respectively) than the 21 women with diarrhoea-predominant IBS (286 and 3.1) and controls (224 and 3.9). In contrast, among women without severe pain, there is a smaller and not quite significant difference in the opposite direction. Using a broader definition of pain severity based on several questions nearly doubles the number of subjects in the severe pain group and shows even more significant results. The relationship of predominant bowel pattern to HRV is qualitatively different in the subgroup of patients with more severe pain than in the subgroup with less severe pain.PMID: 17244165


----------

